# Favorite Music Groups



## Kempogeek (Jan 28, 2005)

With the music scene made up of cheesy pop and no talent "singers":Britiney Spears, Jessica and Ashlee (lip-sync) Simpson etc., I long for some real music. Who are you favorite artists or groups? Here are some of my faves: The Beatles, The Outfield, The Monkees (and proud of it) The Police, Duran Duran, Moody Blues, Journey, U2. Best regards, Steve


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 28, 2005)

KMFDM and Sisters of Mercy


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 28, 2005)

Rush
Yes
Dream Theater
U2
Chick Corea's Elektric Band
Yellowjackets
Spyro Gyra
Count Basie
John Coltrane
Charles Mingus
Miles Davis
Marcus Miller
Dokken


----------



## Bammx2 (Jan 28, 2005)

queensryche
rush
gwar
pantera
infectious grooves
ishkabibble
pinkfloyd
wasp...
ah hell...
it would be easier to name who I DON'T like!
the jam
madness
paul weller..............


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 28, 2005)

No particular order (and a weak attempt to columnize the list :idunno:  )

Led-Zeppelin ------     Moody Blues
Pink Floyd ------------ Paul McCartney & Wings
Elton John ---------     Bread
Styx ------------- Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young
Alice In Chains ------------ Heart
Tool ------------ Van Morrison
Boston --------  The Eagles
John Cougar Mellencamp --------- Meatloaf
Simon and Garfunkle  & their solo works ----   Supertramp
Beatles -------------  Mozart
Genesis ------------- Beethoven
The Doors ----------- The Cars
Santana -------------- Bryan Adams
Bob Seger ----------- Alanis Morissette
Joni Mitchell ---------- Joan Baez
Dan Fogleberg ---------- Mike Oldfield (one album really)
Rolling Stones ----------- AC DC
Kansas ------------- Thin Lizzy
Lynyrd Skynyrd ---------- Blackfoot
America -------------- Allman Brothers Band
Alan Parsons ------------ Billy Joel
Jim Croce ----------- Iron Butterfly (one song...the song)
Mommas & Papas -------- Chicago
Journey --------------- Jackson Browne
Joe Cocker ------------- Pat Benatar
The Four Tops ---------- The Temptations
The Spinners ------------- Earth, Wind & Fire
The Commodores ----------- Marvin Gaye
Smokey Robinson ------------ Chuck Berry
Jerry Lee Lewis ------------- Stray Cats
Little Richard ------------ Buddy Holly
Diana Ross & The Supremes ---------- Roberta Flack 

I could go on if ya'll want?? :lol:


----------



## redfang (Jan 28, 2005)

Depends on my mood.  Here's  few of what I've been listening to lately.

Grateful dead
5,6,7,8's
Nora Jones
Willie Nelson
Eminem
Al Green
Brian Wilson 'Smile'
Beatles


----------



## michaeledward (Jan 28, 2005)

Kansas ... Boston ... Journey ... 

Steve Vai ... Stevie Nicks

That covers an awful lot of ground. There is always room for Mozart. It's all very 'inside'.

Mike


----------



## dubljay (Jan 28, 2005)

I have an odd mix of stuff I like

 ACDC, Boston, The Doors, KMFDM, Pink Floyd, The Crystal Method, Ozzy, 3 doors down, matchbox 20... the list goes on and on and on and  well you get the point.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 29, 2005)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> Dokken


 Haha! Yeah... man, I remember listening to "The Hunter" by Dokken a lot when I was in High School... 

 Don Dokken makes an appearance in the new *Leisure Suit Larry: Magna Cum Laude  *video game, as a bartender/DIO Fraternaty member.  Hahaha!


----------



## MichiganTKD (Jan 29, 2005)

Depends on what mood I happen to be in. However, the following tend to be bands I would listen to regardless:

AC/DC
Metallica (pre-Load)
Iron Maiden
Judas Priest
Motley Crue
Queensryche
Tool
Disturbed
Journey (would love to see an American Idol contestant attempt Steve Perry)
Led Zeppelin (the Masters)
Black Sabbath
Triumph
Rush
KISS
Quiet Riot
Ozzy (anything before No More Tears)
White Zombie/Rob Zombie
Ministry
Megadeth
David Lee Roth-era Van Halen

You get the picture.


----------



## lonecoyote (Jan 29, 2005)

Sorry about this MichiganTKD, but Clay Aiken's audition song was a Journey song "open arms" maybe, not sure.  I think they were joking about it as Randy Jackson didn't know who Journey was, or something like that. I'm so embarrassed that I watch American Idol.

Doors, Danzig, Misfits, Guns and Roses, Black Sabbath, Deep Purple's Machinehead album.


----------



## cashwo (Jan 29, 2005)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> gwar


They have to have one of the best shows I've ever seen!!!

I listen to everything from Zappa to very less mainstream stuff like Deerhoof and 80's punk rock like the Circle Jerks, Black Flag, Gang Green as well as Miles Davis and Slayer.


----------



## digitalronin (Jan 29, 2005)

Metal  (my main music)
-----------------------
Ac/Dc
Metallica
Disturbed
Aerosmith
Ozzy
Dokken
Static-X
Iron Maiden
Linkin Park

Jazz & lues
-----------
BB King
Stevie Ray Vaughn
John Coltrane
Louis Armstrong
Jeff Healey
Eric Clapton
Robert Johnson
Ray charles

80's
--------
am still stuck in this decade   name them and i' probably got song of thiers


----------



## Simon Curran (Jan 30, 2005)

"i Don't Care What You Play, Just Play It Loud, Ok!"


----------



## Jaymeister (Jan 30, 2005)

Anything from Slipknot to Radiohead


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 31, 2005)

I like music from martial bagpipe music ( I have taken some chanter instruction but had to drop it for now, my next door neighbor is a master piper) to the big bands, to 50's, 60's, 70's, 80's music. Have a huge cassette and CD collection, at least 550 music CDs and numerous boxed sets. A few my favorite modern era bands/artists would be:


The Outlaws
Stevie Ray Vaughn
Bad Company
Pink Floyd
STYX
Jethro Tull
The Doors
Led Zepplin
AC/DC
Santana
Joe Walsh
Van Morrison
The original Black Sabbath
Sting
The Eagles
REO Speedwagon
Alan Parsons Project
ZZ Top 
Rolling Stones
Kansas
Thin Lizzy
Sade
Hank Williams Jr.

and so forth. I also like soul music and Bob Marley, and space instrumental/space metal, and some other country music, as long as it's not the "my horse died, woman left me, and the trailer park is evicting me" stuff :uhyeah:


----------



## lonecoyote (Jan 31, 2005)

The Outlaws! "Green Grass and High Tides Forever"!


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 31, 2005)

Yeah, and "Gunsmoke" and "Sundown", very cool ! :ultracool


----------



## Darksoul (Feb 1, 2005)

-Rammstein, Sisters of Mercy, Metallica, Velvet Revolver, Lacrimosa, Billy Idol, VNV Nation, Covenant, NIN, Ministry, The Cure, Depeche Mode, Cruxshadows, TypeoNegative, Apoptygma Bezerk, Lords of Acid, And One, Bel Canto, Dead Can Dance, Wumpscut, Miss Kitten & The Hacker, Skinny Puppy, Rob Zombie, Delirium, The Crystal Method, Velvet Acid Christ, KMFDM, Enigma, Peter Murphy.

-Basically, anything that is played at the goth club I go to every week.

-Also, Neil Diamond (an excellent songwriter, unlike many artists today) Music soundtracks-The Last Samurai-, Musicals -Les Mis-Best Mix of music: AfroCeltSoundSystem.

-I suppose I could go on for some time myself, but thats a sample;-)


A---)


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 1, 2005)

Sugar Loaf ( Green eye Lady)
Stevie Ray Vaughn
Grand Funk Rail Road
Iron Butterfly
Jetho Tull
Average white band
Just to name a few and almost any of the 60's music and early seventies


----------



## kid (Feb 2, 2005)

i think that al music is good as long as you can realte to it or drown out everything else and just listen.  


but recently i have been listening to:

Kid Rock
Tenacious D
Weezer
Deftones
White stipes
Toby Keith
Eminem
Billy Currington
Snoop Dogg
Bloodhound Gang
No Doubt
Missy Eliot
Leann womack


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 2, 2005)

You're all raw rockhead it seems. Im a hip hop fan and my favourite will and has always be the Pharcyde  :ultracool


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 2, 2005)

Jane's Addiction, Lords of Acid, and Hunters and Collectors are three that come to mind just now.
Sean


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 2, 2005)

King Crimson
Hatfield & The North
National Health
Henry Cow
Yes
Gentle Giant
Fred Frith
Soft Machine 1970-1972
Miles Davis
David Torn
Marc Ribot
John Zorn's Naked City
Matching Mole
Magma
Michael Brook
Brian Eno
to name a few...

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## kid (Feb 2, 2005)

sorry man, but i thought that my music knowledge was extensive but i only heard of like five of those.  i guess i, have to keep on listening the tunes.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Feb 2, 2005)

Like many of the hard rocking bands 70's. Many of the early 80's metal bands. Like many of the new bands like
Puddle of Muddle
Offspring
Trapt
Creed 
P.O.D
Pillar
To name a few newer bands


----------



## Bammx2 (Feb 3, 2005)

I've got to add 

jim croce
gordon lightfoot
john lee hooker
robert johnson
BLUES BROTHERS
jimmy buffet
a pinch of harry chapin
........................
favorite musicals:
rocky horror picture show.
an animated movie called American Pop(which I haven't been able to find for over 20yrs..no one has even HEARD of it!)
Tommy
...


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 3, 2005)

kid said:
			
		

> sorry man, but i thought that my music knowledge was extensive but i only heard of like five of those.  i guess i, have to keep on listening the tunes.


Now if you add...
Lounge Lizards
Bobby Previte
Hugh Hopper
Wayne Horvitz
Sammla Mammas Manna
Curlew
Brand X
Bill Frisell
James Brown
Steve Tibbetts

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## RanaHarmamelda (Feb 3, 2005)

*grin* Music I like. Music goooood.

Les see -- first three are in order, after that, is a mass of music I like.

1. Third Eye Blind (*grin*)
2. Pearl Jam
3. Led Zepplin
Dropkick Murphies, Flogging Molly, Bad Religion, Pennywise, Rage Against the Machine, Smashing Pumpkins, Smile Empty Soul, umm -- a lot more.

I like music. *grin*


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 3, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> No particular order (and a weak attempt to columnize the list :idunno:  )
> 
> 
> Dan Fogleberg ---------- Mike Oldfield (one album really)
> ...


The stuff Mike Oldfield did just after tubular bells was crap but you should really check out Amerok, Crisis, or just about anything he did during the eighties. He rocks I tell you!!!! (in a really mellow sorta way) He even re-did tubular bells altoguether and I must say it wasn't bad. 
Sean


----------



## AC_Pilot (Feb 3, 2005)

Brian Eno and Bill Laswell are awesome.. !


Also:
Datura
Solaris
Transcendental Anarchists
John Serre


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 10, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Led-Zeppelin ------     Moody Blues
> Pink Floyd ------------ Paul McCartney & Wings
> Elton John ---------     Bread
> Styx ------------- Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young
> ...


All of the above for me (except that I don't remember what song "Blackfoot" did), plus: Firefall, Ambrosia, Ella Fitzgerald, Elvis, Loverboy, Motley Crue, Metallica, Creed, Dave Mason, Tommy James & the Shondells, Scandal (featuring Patty Smythe), Animotion, Poco, When in Rome (one song...THE song), Patsy Cline, Willie Nelson, Ray Charles, John Mayer, George Strait, Lone Star, Alabama, and many, many more....


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2005)

...hmm...I'll be sure not to play DMX or Linkin Park too loud around you guys...:uhoh:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 10, 2005)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...hmm...I'll be sure not to play DMX or Linkin Park too loud around you guys...:uhoh:


I'm not familiar with their stuff, so who knows? :idunno: 
I might like it, as long as it doesn't glorify violence or use the word "*****" in every other line.  :ultracool


----------



## TonyM. (Feb 14, 2005)

mmm, all of the aforementioned works for me.


----------



## The Kai (Feb 14, 2005)

Blackfoot-Train keep a rolling?


----------



## cashwo (Feb 14, 2005)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Marc Ribot


Marc Ribot is awesome. I haven't heard any of his solo stuff but his stuff with Zorn is great but I LOVE his stuff with Tom Waits.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 14, 2005)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> I'm not familiar with their stuff, so who knows? :idunno:
> I might like it, as long as it doesn't glorify violence or use the word "*****" in every other line. :ultracool


well, if you listen to rock stations, then you've probably heard Linkin Park...granted...it's not a classic rock station.    ...and I don't know of any rock stations that play DMX...:idunno:


----------



## asangria (Feb 15, 2005)

This is my meager list:

 ACDC
 Scorpions
 Styx
 Perfect Circle
 Slayer
 Motely Crue
 Pink Floyd
 Early Metallica
 GNR
 Alphaville
 Depeche Mode
 Janis Joplin
 Beach Boys

 I could go on and on.

 Though I prefer something that is upbeat with a lot of energy when I'm at the gym working out.


----------



## Rynocerous (Feb 27, 2005)

Pantera...Korn...Godsmack...Disturbed...Pantera...Tool...A Perferct Circle...The Doors...Lynard Skynard...Pantera...Alice in Chains...Pink Floyd...Pantera...The Offspring...Creed... 

Oh yeah did I mention *PANTERA*

Cheers,

Rynocerous


----------

